# Vaping with the flu



## ibi

Hey guys how you?

Just curious as to what juices you guys vape when you're sick? I tend to use menthol flavours and drop nic levels. 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice!


----------



## ibi

@ Rob Fisher tropical ice by who?


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

@ibi. Try vaping pure PG when you sick.
Clears the flue up fast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar

ibi said:


> @ Rob Fisher tropical ice by who?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk



Vapourmountain


----------



## ibi

@shabbar are you serious dude? I've been sick for just over a week now and the thing that's killing me is I can't taste any flavours  and I'm a flavor chaser 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

ibi said:


> Hey guys how you?
> 
> Just curious as to what juices you guys vape when you're sick? I tend to use menthol flavours and drop nic levels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


Dont get sick as its been 20yrs since I stopped cigarettes, but try a higher PG level juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Strong menthol AND high PG, problem solved

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ibi

Everyone gets sick @blujeenz lol if you don't get sick I think you're super human 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

ibi said:


> Everyone gets sick @blujeenz lol if you don't get sick I think you're super human
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk



I prolly exaggerated a little, but I can count the number of times I've had a blocked nose on one hand (last 1 prolly 3 yrs ago)...full on aching muscles flu, not in the last 20y.


----------



## Christos

ibi said:


> Hey guys how you?
> 
> Just curious as to what juices you guys vape when you're sick? I tend to use menthol flavours and drop nic levels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


Vapour mountain tropical ice is extremely strong fire me when I'm ok. Got a head cold not too long ago and I had 6ml if tropical ice. Next day I could snell and taste again. 
I would say any menthol type juice is a winner when flu is involved.


----------



## ibi

I really enjoy the icicle by legend but can't find any locally


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

ibi said:


> Everyone gets sick @blujeenz lol if you don't get sick I think you're super human
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk



I haven't been sick since I started vaping pure PG every night for the last two years. Not even a cold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

ibi said:


> Everyone gets sick @blujeenz lol if you don't get sick I think you're super human





zadiac said:


> I haven't been sick since I started vaping pure PG every night for the last two years. Not even a cold.


So its 2 black capes with gold trim, twisted messes logo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ibi said:


> Everyone gets sick @blujeenz lol if you don't get sick I think you're super human
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


Sorry bro I dont get sick unless I damage myself either. Good health is possible with due vigilance.


----------



## ibi

That's good guys stay healthy 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Like others, my sickness rate has been greatly reduced since vaping. Plus, when I do get a cold (2 or 3 times in 3 years), recovery is much, much faster.

When your taste is compromised for whatever reason (cold, allergies, vaper's tongue, etc.), I find that most any sensory juice (ie, those you can "feel", not just taste) work well. My short list is: menthol, spearmint, peppermint, wintergreen.

Menthol helps a lot and is used in things like cough drops to soothe and decongest, but I find a steady diet of it, even for a couple of days, leaves me lacking. A nice wintergreen/menthol mix is very nice and I vape a DIY spearmint that will buckle your uvula.


----------



## Silver

@ibi

I love this topic because of all the talk of menthol 
Makes me grin from ear to ear

I think I was sick once since i started vaping - and I vaped a menthol juice but cant remember what it was.

Nowadays I just keep my trusty VM menthol concentrate bottle at hand for the odd few drops here and there. It amazes me how some juices can be transformed with a bit of added menthol. That is of course if you like it - and i know not everyone likes menthol - my mom despises it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

@Silver is a freak about menthol, from what I can tell. Percentages in DIY that'd make you cry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> @Silver is a freak about menthol, from what I can tell. Percentages in DIY that'd make you cry.



Lol, @Papa_Lazarou
Not really a freak - i just like throat hit - and I like the menthol burn I get on long restrictive lung hits.

Yet its still refreshing. 

I discovered the menthol quite late in my "vaping life". The juice and vaping master from Koringberg advised me a long time ago to add some menthol drops into juices to see what it does. I bought the menthol but it sat for months and months. Then one day I tried it and was quite amazed.

My first and only full DIY juice I made was "Lime Ice". Its simple, just Lime and menthol. But at a PG/VG of 50/50 with lots of menthol - it works unbelievably well in the Reo/Nuppin. Kicks and burns at the same time. Its just lovely if you like that kind of thing.

The rest is just adding menthol to other ready made juices - mainly VM's Strawberry. I have also experimented with a few tobaccoes to great effect.

Long live menthol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

Silver said:


> Lol, @Papa_Lazarou
> Not really a freak - i just like throat hit - and I like the menthol burn I get on long restrictive lung hits.
> 
> Yet its still refreshing.
> 
> I discovered the menthol quite late in my "vaping life". The juice and vaping master from Koringberg advised me a long time ago to add some menthol drops into juices to see what it does. I bought the menthol but it sat for months and months. Then one day I tried it and was quite amazed.
> 
> My first and only full DIY juice I made was "Lime Ice". Its simple, just Lime and menthol. But at a PG/VG of 50/50 with lots of menthol - it works unbelievably well in the Reo/Nuppin. Kicks and burns at the same time. Its just lovely if you like that kind of thing.
> 
> The rest is just adding menthol to other ready made juices - mainly VM's Strawberry. I have also experimented with a few tobaccoes to great effect.
> 
> Long live menthol




you discovered it late and i started off too early with it. only vaped menthol for the first 2 years. now the only menthol in my rotation is xxx


----------



## Gizmo

Menthol does work for me too.. Only been sick twice since vaping, and no big flus either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I'm also going through a change of seasom flu session. I went to the Vapery in Botha Avenue and asked for a really strong menthol juice. The guys there were awesome as always and let me tast a couple of menthol juices. The juice i went for is CraftVapour Matterhorn Menthol 6mg. 

Its a 50/50 PG/VG ratio juice so If you're sensitive to PG, stay clear of this on. Its strong and frosty at higher wattages and clears up the congestion almost instantly. It makes the throat cool down if you do hard lung hits and I can actually swallow again now. It does make your nose a bit more runny but its a good thing if you are as congested as i was earlier. Its helps alot to be able to breath again. 

I dont know if its a placepo effect but my thoat seem to be less scratchy a lot less sore. 

I'm currently hitting it quite hard at 95 watts on a sextupple 0.4 ohm coil in my FTV4 mini and its working like a charm although the menthol hits like a minibus at those settings. Snif snif ... Cough cough... 

I hope helps someone. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

I forgot to mention that I'll try dripping the menthol in my Lush tonight. I have to rewick her first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibi

@Silver 

I love that burn you speak of. Hmm I want a tester of your diy juice  sound like a lemonade with mint?


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Tripple SS316 @ 0.19ohm and @ 70 watts on the Lush and the menthol hits HARD.... A little too hard for my liking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibi

For some reason I can't vape menthol at very high temperatures the menthol starta tasting funny / muted but that's just my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

ibi said:


> For some reason I can't vape menthol at very high temperatures the menthol starta tasting funny / muted but that's just my opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk



Agreed, i also prefer menthol cooler
And taking longer drags get the burn


----------



## ibi

@Silver have you tried the red hot cinnamon 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

ibi said:


> @Silver
> 
> I love that burn you speak of. Hmm I want a tester of your diy juice  sound like a lemonade with mint?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk



Hi @ibi
Its really very simple
Check out this thread - has the details 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lime-ice-my-first-semi-diy-juice-then-full-diy.t10585/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibi

Thanks @Silver much appreciated man 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------

